# Beating the cold with polyurethane



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Polyurethane isn't quite as resilient as natural rubber, but it is much less affected by cold. Has anyone tried shooting in cold weather using polyurethane? I'm a bit short on cold weather, living deep in the tropics.

Hint: Some non-latex condoms are made of PU.

Refs:
http://www.moldeddimensions.com/images/resilence4.jpg
http://www.moldeddimensions.com/resilience.htm
http://www.elderrubber.com/material.htm
http://slingshotforum.com/blog/11/entry-403-effect-of-temperature-on-rubber/


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It would be terrible if you had to take some beer out of the fridge to make room for some bands!

I will see if I can track some down when I get home and do some testing for you.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Polyeurethane isn't very elastic, at least that I know from the fact that we have two kinds of gloves at work latex and poly and the poly gloves expand but never retract; having large hands I know this. As for polyeurethane condoms? The same thing no retraction..

There are some elastics such as 1/4 inch black round solid rubber which are 97% latex and 3% foam which is poly based.
These I can honestly say have a great tollerance to the cold weather as I have shot these elastics in 30 degree F weather with no change in velocity it did not slow but kept a steady speed. 

For that matter some rubber itself is very cold tollerant I was fortunate enough to have recieved from Flatband himself a set of the rare Red Innertube bands which shoot very, very well in 28-30 degree F weather and they are still going strong Thanks GARY! 

Nico


----------

